# Dawes Ulta Plus Frame- Free. GONE.



## EltonFrog (18 Nov 2018)

I was given this frame recently but it’s not a project I want to take on, if any one wants it, it’s free. 

Collect from near Didcot or pay for postage and it’s yours .







24.5 of your imperial inches.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (19 Nov 2018)

25.4mm = 1".


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Nov 2018)

Nigelnightmare said:


> 25.4mm = 1".


Wha’?


----------



## Rooster1 (21 Nov 2018)

Tempting, you are quite near me (Henley)


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Nov 2018)

Rooster1 said:


> Tempting, you are quite near me (Henley)


Yup, about 25 mins away.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Nov 2018)

Eckshooooially, I might be going through Henley to Marlow on Friday morning.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2019)

S’gone. You can’t give away stuff sometimes, I had to sell it!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jan 2019)

Nigelnightmare said:


> 25.4mm = 1".



That would be a very small seat tube / frame sizing. Possibly hamster sized.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> That would be a very small seat tube / frame sizing. Possibly hamster sized.



I don’t why Nigel nightmare wrote that, makes no sense.


----------

